
Libs for Accessible React Applications - rafaquintanilha
https://rafaelquintanilha.com/the-5-best-libs-for-accessible-react-applications/
======
darekkay
I have checked the accessibility for 20+ UI frameworks (not just React)[1]. I
defenitely recommend Reakit[2], which is an accessibility-first React UI
library. I should also check and include Reach UI from your list.

[1] [https://darekkay.com/blog/accessible-ui-
frameworks/](https://darekkay.com/blog/accessible-ui-frameworks/)

[2] [https://reakit.io/](https://reakit.io/)

